# 1997 Radio Wiring diagram needed



## fivel147 (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a 1997 radio wiring diagram to show what wires connect to which speakers? Someone installed an aftermarket radio in my 1997 jetta GLX and did not do it correctly. I have the diagram for the radio from Sony but I need the Jetta one to match up the wires correctly. Help is greatly appreciated. 
Please do not reply with get a manual. I could have figured that out by myself


----------



## motownphilly1973 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: 1997 Radio Wiring diagram needed (fivel147)*

I can tell you that if you pick up the factory wiring harness at a place like pepboys it would really help.
Royersford rocks!


----------



## shebal (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: 1997 Radio Wiring diagram needed (fivel147)*

1997 Volkswagen Jetta Stereo Wiring Diagram


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: 1997 Radio Wiring diagram needed (shebal)*

here is a great install guide. 
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...5.pdf

steve


----------



## jturner1107 (Nov 6, 2014)

*1997 vw jetta stereo wiring*

Vanaman, the faculty link is very inaccurate when it comes to the wire colors. Idk y they would use ford wire colors for a vw when they are completly different. Josh


----------

